# First Show Tips



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh! I am so exited to be entering my first horse show! It is an equatation class. If any one has any tips from nerves to polishing boots it will totally be appreciated!
Thanks a lot,
HorseAround


----------



## Liver (May 5, 2013)

That's awesome to hear! About this time last year, maybe a bit later, when I was going into "Oh no I'mma die" mode about my first show. So I definitely have some tips, hahah!

For nerves, just remember that the more calm and relaxed you are, the better things go. One thing I did was that I'd pour my nervousness or any of those bad emotions into grooming and preparing for the show, which helped. But most of all, I just tried to have a good time. 

The day before the show I rode one last time, got my horse ready as possible for what we were going to do the next day (It was dressage, so mainly halts and transitions and all of that fun stuff) and made sure I was feeling good too. Then, after I got off, I cleaned all of the tack really well, I polished the bit and cleaned the saddle and bridle and stuck the pad and other stuff through the wash. Me and my mom also put everything we needed in the trailer, like chairs and tack and first aid and also something for me to sit on while I dressed. Finally, I gave my horse a really good bath from head to toe, giving extra care to his one(visible) white marking.

Once it was time to go to bed for the show, and I made sure to go early so I had tons of sleep, we put Caspian in a little side paddock with grass for him to graze in and relax, and to make it harder for him to get really dirty. 

If there's anything specific you want to know, tell me.. I just kind of went on a general ramble.


----------



## HorseAround (May 21, 2013)

I had my show last sunday. It was where I take lessons so it was not on my horse. (I don't have one.) I got four ribbons one pink, one white, one yellow, and one...blue! I almost started crying on my horse when the judge said I got first. I honestly did not think I would get blue, I expected green every time, but hey, I tried my best and worked my tush off the last few weeks, I'm sooooooooo happy.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

HorseAround, congrats!


----------



## Penny4YourThoughts (Nov 10, 2013)

The biggest thing is, stay clam. Nerves can make you stiff and worry your horse, and remember, EQ is judged on the rider so make sure your boots are tidy, your hair is up without pieces sticking out, your jacket and jods are clean and so is your horse or pony. Overall, just have fun, don't sweat it if you don't win, there's plenty more shows! Just relax, ride like you're in a lesson, and enjoy it!


----------



## OTTBlvr (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm going to agree with Penny....just relax and have fun  Imagine it being a big lesson with a bunch of strangers

i'm partially deaf, so I usually can't hear the announcer anyway....but back when I was showing hunters, if I got nervous, I'd just lose myself in a song in my head and keep an eye out on the other riders to know when to change position, gait or direction.


----------

